# Do you Open or Keep Shut



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 21, 2019)

Right then !,,,,
There I was, Shuffling Around minding my own business when I was descend upon, Yep out of the mist came a visitor, So after checking their pockets for Donuts On went the Kettle.
Now as the evening went on & they decided to put The Nests Cassette Facilities to the Test,,,Not once But TIME & TIME again as the evening progressed.
So this brings me on to my question!,,,
Who Opens the Flap BEFORE they Deposit !.
&
Who Open the Flat AFTER they Deposit !.

Oh it drove me Blinking MAD as they just didn’t get it !!!
& then set the conversation & Debate for hours to come.
& NO they didn’t even bring any Donuts (MUTTER, moan, Mutter, Cheek of some people Moan mutter).


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 21, 2019)

Well what a leading question I have had to rewrite my answer 3 times now for fear of complaint so I shall just say flap open and stop


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 21, 2019)

THANK YOU !!!,
THATS one up for me, woo WHOOO.

Well thinking about it, it’s actually as it should be -
One DOWN Clear & Free for me Woo WHOOO !.


----------



## REC (Feb 21, 2019)

No question....flap open....deposit....flap close! Maybe make a sign which you put somewhere obvious when visitors descend?


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 21, 2019)

Open, dump, close    :hammer:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2019)

Ditto, flap open, deposit, flap closed.

As Ruth said, maybe a sign for the ignorant? Not everyone has used a camper loo before 

Ps. I would have given them a shovel after the first time and told them to go to the woods  :lol-053:


----------



## CarlandHels (Feb 21, 2019)

Open deposit and shut. Should of given them a spade. Now would they dig the hole after or before? Lol....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 21, 2019)

THANK YOU guys, oh the Donut compensation is really starting to build up now for this MAJOR disregard for this simple but important operating procedure !.


But you will NEVER guess when I tell you that the perpetrator of this indecretion has had VARIOUS & Numourous Campers & Motorhome’s spanning some 30 years !. Apparently they only get rid of the vehicle as the Cassettes all seem to get clogged up !.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 21, 2019)

Open - Business - Close.


----------



## silverweed (Feb 21, 2019)

Open. After all, no one has a dump and then takes down their underwear do they.


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 21, 2019)

Flap open, two sheets of toilet paper across the opening to prevent splashage, deposit goods, flush, close flap.  That's for number 2s.  Number 1s are generally done in my wee bucket and deposited discreetly under a bush.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> THANK YOU guys, oh the Donut compensation is really starting to build up now for this MAJOR disregard for this simple but important operating procedure !.
> 
> 
> But you will NEVER guess when I tell you that the perpetrator of this indecretion has had VARIOUS & Numourous Campers & Motorhome’s spanning some 30 years !. Apparently they only get rid of the vehicle as the Cassettes all seem to get clogged up !.



I hope you're joking, NZ. That is seriously unbeeelieeeevable 

Not bringing any donuts, that is


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2019)

silverweed said:


> Open. After all, no one has a dump and then takes down their underwear do they.



Not saying its never happened .
Surely if visiting someone elses MH you go back to your own to do serious business ?


----------



## Admin (Feb 21, 2019)

Open - discharge - flush - close


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 21, 2019)

shaunr68 said:


> Flap open, two sheets of toilet paper across the opening to prevent splashage, deposit goods, flush, close flap.  That's for number 2s.  Number 1s are generally done in my wee bucket and deposited discreetly under a bush.




Only two sheet of paper        :rolleyes2:          i need half a roll to catch mine         :scared:        :lol-049:


----------



## winks (Feb 21, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Only two sheet of paper        :rolleyes2:          i need half a roll to catch mine         :scared:        :lol-049:



Is this a public admission that one is full of it?

Cheers

H


----------



## Clunegapyears (Feb 21, 2019)

Same as 99% ... open. But since Greece we bag and bin paper. J has a Pee Pee Pot too. If emptying is in short supply, I have a Sheewee for the Pot. 

But one of the things I thought is that it is really bad manners to keep filling somebody else’s cassette!  Definitely go outside if possible, or back to your own van. And also bad manners not to turn up with gifts (doughnuts)


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 21, 2019)

winks said:


> Is this a public admission that one is full of it?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H




One could interpret it that way if one wanted to i suppose     :wave:


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 21, 2019)

After reading all this im in a bit of a FLAP.


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 21, 2019)

Do the manufacturers recommend a method of use, or are you meant to work it out for yourself? If they do have instructions how are they worded?


----------



## alcam (Feb 21, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> Do the manufacturers recommend a method of use, or are you meant to work it out for yourself? If they do have instructions how are they worded?



There is an app , sitnshit


----------



## witzend (Feb 21, 2019)

Open when in use How else are you supposed to use it


----------



## izwozral (Feb 21, 2019)

Paper across the hole, deposit, close flap. Ten points for a clean entry, minus ten if you leave a skid despite the anti skidding paper device.
One hundred points if you manage a clean entry through a donut and into the pan hole. Well, you wouldn't want to eat the donut if it wasn't a clean entry would you?


----------



## andyjanet (Feb 21, 2019)

I would have been alright in a Lancaster, 
Open flap, line up the sights, make the delivery,  close flap, usually no mess!!! Sorry TMI &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## clf86ha (Feb 21, 2019)

open, jobbie, close


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 21, 2019)

Well I think that is Proof Positive,
 it’s an Open & Shut case !
Thank you Gang, looks like I won’t have to wait until Saturday to get my Donuts after all, Although I will check them over first as I think they might be a Bad looser !...

Best be safe !


----------



## jeanette (Feb 21, 2019)

Definitely open and then close no other way NZ


----------



## RoaminRog (Feb 21, 2019)

Open flap, Jobbie, BIDET Close flap. Simples!


----------



## rockape (Feb 21, 2019)

Open first, if it's a big log, lower it down on a rope to stop the splash.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Feb 21, 2019)

I would never think of sh*tting in someone else's MH. Maybe a pee, even then not if my own was only a few metres away.

I would tell him to keep his doughnuts.

Geoff


----------



## Herbenny (Feb 21, 2019)

RoaminRog said:


> Open flap, Jobbie, BIDET Close flap. Simples!



Oh the bidet


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 21, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> Oh the bidet



I bet French motorhomes have 'em, Jac


----------



## Herbenny (Feb 21, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I bet French motorhomes have 'em, Jac



Yep I bet they do and our ROG


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 21, 2019)

*I do not need a B Day*



Herbenny said:


> Oh the bidet



To wash my feet !


----------



## DnK (Feb 21, 2019)

andyjanet said:


> I would have been alright in a Lancaster,
> Open flap, line up the sights, make the delivery,  close flap, usually no mess!!! Sorry TMI ����



Bouncing bombs would make a mess!


----------



## GreggBear (Feb 21, 2019)

Never mind the flap, can't believe somebody visited you & didn't bring donuts!....


----------



## winks (Feb 21, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> Do the manufacturers recommend a method of use, or are you meant to work it out for yourself? If they do have instructions how are they worded?




That is like the constipated mathematician I suppose, worked it out with a pencil ...:scared:

Cheers

H


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 21, 2019)

GreggBear said:


> Never mind the flap, can't believe somebody visited you & didn't bring donuts!....



EXACTLY MATEY !,,,
Blinking cheek of some people !.

AND they used MY toilet paper !.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Feb 21, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> EXACTLY MATEY !,,,
> Blinking cheek of some people !.
> 
> AND they used MY toilet paper !.



Could at least have taken it away, washed it, ironed it and returned it.


----------



## molly 2 (Feb 22, 2019)

You can always tel a clean  a clean one by the plop.


----------



## rockape (Feb 22, 2019)

For the same reason a jobbie is tapered at the end to stop your arxs closing with a slap.


----------



## ChrisCross (Feb 22, 2019)

Open, Flush, then close, shut lid. quick press of the smelly Spray and wash hands. - Then Tea and Donuts - Sorted


----------



## Nabsim (Feb 22, 2019)

Open of course


----------



## maingate (Feb 22, 2019)

Be careful if you have the flap open.

If the cassette is empty, it acts like a megaphone if you fart and the whole site hears it.


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 22, 2019)

Another reason to always open the flap before doing the business is the unfortunate experience of a lady friend of mine.  Warm weather and the fermenting faeces within can cause a build up of pressure inside the tank.  She sat down to do a number 1, then when finished, whilst still sitting down, opened the hatch.  The pressures inside caused the bowl of p**s to explode upwards spraying her arse with her own wee!  This was in a standalone portaloo type contraption, I have no idea whether the same could happen with a cassette system as I don't think the seal is airtight, but be careful!  

Yes I'm ashamed to admit that I laughed at the time!


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Feb 22, 2019)

maingate said:


> Be careful if you have the flap open.
> 
> If the cassette is empty, it acts like a megaphone if you fart and the whole site hears it.




Thank you for another reason to add to my list of reasons to wildcamp!

Cattle sheep and goats do not seem to mind farts - they do it all the time. The 'old farts'  on a campsite are a different matter.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 22, 2019)

Well,
My visitor left Better educated than when they arrived, So Once again the Valued Collective intput of all who posted on this thread so far has Bolstered the point & Reasons I gave them to 
‘OPEN THE BLINKING FLAP’ !.


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 22, 2019)

*Pmsl*



maingate said:


> Be careful if you have the flap open.
> 
> If the cassette is empty, it acts like a megaphone if you fart and the whole site hears it.



I will have to try that one! Pmsl


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 22, 2019)

*Open of course!*

I wouldn’t trust the seals not to leak a little if you filled the bowl with urine before opening the valve!.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 22, 2019)

Scrag said:


> I wouldn’t trust the seals not to leak a little if you filled the bowl with urine before opening the valve!.



Exactly right,,,!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 22, 2019)

That's a new one on me.

I know people take dogs, cats and even parrots away with them in the camper, but seals... ?


----------



## Deleted member 69467 (Feb 22, 2019)

*Ho ho*



mariesnowgoose said:


> That's a new one on me.
> 
> I know people take dogs, cats and even parrots away with them in the camper, but seals... ?



Your in a fun mood today huh lady, lol, I’m still giggling at a couple of your fifty shades jokes lol

Left meself wide open (like the valve should be) for the seal joke eh! ..... arf arf


----------



## Cass (Feb 23, 2019)

What concerns me more than is the flap open or shut is the fact that I'm sure you once posted that you have taken the internal doors off as there is only you, so I am wondering why would someone carry out such a private activity not only using someone else's toilet, but in one without a door!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2019)

nicholsong said:


> I would never think of sh*tting in someone else's MH. Maybe a pee, even then not if my own was only a few metres away.
> 
> I would tell him to keep his doughnuts.
> 
> Geoff



Well, Just a cpl of things to address here,
When someone visits me, It’s an Automatic ruling that ANY & ALL Donuts Or other Niceties becomes the property of ‘The Nest’ & it’s co Host ‘The Nesting Zombie’, it’s actually a condition of ‘The Nests T&Cs’ Page 1, Sub paragraph ‘C’ just after The Toilet Flap MUST be Opened before use !.
I’m a Livaboard, The Nest is my home, if Guests visit then it’s no different to someone using the Facilities in a different form of accomadtion that they might visit, Well other than the fact that I have No door on my Toilet area, 


so although it makes for interesting viewing but makes it much easier to pass them a cuppa to make them feel more comfortable of that fact. & to be honest I’ve not had complaints about the of services on The Nest to date.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2019)

Cass said:


> What concerns me more than is the flap open or shut is the fact that I'm sure you once posted that you have taken the internal doors off as there is only you, so I am wondering why would someone carry out such a private activity not only using someone else's toilet, but in one without a door!!



Ooo, Great minds, I was preparing my post when you snuck in with yours,
I’m sure that qualifies as an invasion of some sort, I will check my manual.


----------



## Cass (Feb 23, 2019)

Well having seen the picture I dont think I would be able to even wee, Id be thinking you could hear.


----------



## ChrisCross (Feb 23, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well, Just a cpl of things to address here,
> When someone visits me, It’s an Automatic ruling that ANY & ALL Donuts Or other Niceties becomes the property of ‘The Nest’ & it’s co Host ‘The Nesting Zombie’, it’s actually a condition of ‘The Nests T&Cs’ Page 1, Sub paragraph ‘C’ just after The Toilet Flap MUST be Opened before use !.
> I’m a Livaboard, The Nest is my home, if Guests visit then it’s no different to someone using the Facilities in a different form of accomadtion that they might visit, Well other than the fact that I have No door on my Toilet area,
> View attachment 69919
> so although it makes for interesting viewing but makes it much easier to pass them a cuppa to make them feel more comfortable of that fact. & to be honest I’ve not had complaints about the of services on The Nest to date.



No door :scared:

But how do you keep the smell out of the rest of the MH? :lol-053:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2019)

Cass said:


> Well having seen the picture I dont think I would be able to even wee, Id be thinking you could hear.



Sorry could you type up, My hearing isn’t as good as it use to be, You Know how it is when you get something in your ear. & the other fell off just a few days ago.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2019)

ChrisCross said:


> No door :scared:
> 
> But how do you keep the smell out of the rest of the MH? :lol-053:



It’s fine, It actually masks the smell of Decay that’s coming from me, So works as an air freshener


----------



## Cass (Feb 23, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Sorry could you type up, My hearing isn’t as good as it use to be, You Know how it is when you get something in your ear. & the other fell off just a few days ago.



Lucky for me I only have small ears and don't really get anything in them, but I do tend to hear every little sound,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2019)

Cass said:


> Lucky for me I only have small ears and don't really get anything in them, but I do tend to hear every little sound,



Ahhh I see, I bet you can hear a Owl hooting & Gentle water flowing Hundreds of yards away while bunkered down for the night at a woodland park up, But are completely Def to Barking Dogs & Roudy Revelers return home from a night on the town adorned with Traffic cones & Bog Brushes as spoils from their night out,


Yeah sorry about that by the way, I will try & be a bit more quieter next Saturday night !, I think I kicked you bin over as well


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2019)

The times I’ve heard Running water at night, I just think someone has stopped by & used my Loo, it must be instinctive but it’s really annoying when I see a Full Cold cup of tea sat on the Wash basin shelf in the morning. Such a waste,


----------



## Cass (Feb 23, 2019)

:lol-049::lol-049: your so right, but along with the owls and the flowing water, I have been known to hear the odd voice or two, anyway this is wandering off topic so to answer the main question OPEN of course.


----------



## alcam (Feb 23, 2019)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well, Just a cpl of things to address here,
> When someone visits me, It’s an Automatic ruling that ANY & ALL Donuts Or other Niceties becomes the property of ‘The Nest’ & it’s co Host ‘The Nesting Zombie’, it’s actually a condition of ‘The Nests T&Cs’ Page 1, Sub paragraph ‘C’ just after The Toilet Flap MUST be Opened before use !.
> I’m a Livaboard, The Nest is my home, if Guests visit then it’s no different to someone using the Facilities in a different form of accomadtion that they might visit, Well other than the fact that I have No door on my Toilet area,
> View attachment 69919
> so although it makes for interesting viewing but makes it much easier to pass them a cuppa to make them feel more comfortable of that fact. & to be honest I’ve not had complaints about the of services on The Nest to date.



It's very different from using a lav in a house !  Still amazed anybody would actually do this in someone's van . Doorless ! **** me that's worse ! 
I should add I'm extremely anal retentive


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2019)

alcam said:


> It's very different from using a lav in a house !  Still amazed anybody would actually do this in someone's van . Doorless ! **** me that's worse !
> I should add I'm extremely anal retentive



But we are the 
‘Wild, Fun & Friendly Community’

Becides we love a good old Toilet thread !.
I might even start my Genny up now to run my Pressure washer to clean my Cassette in the Carpark I’m in.
I can’t see it being a problem I’ve got plenty of water & there’s plenty of space around me as I’m parked side on across 4 Bays so I get the best view while it dries.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm guessing your 'visitor without donuts' has slightly rattled your cage NZ? 

I know you say you operate an open door policy, but blimey! :lol-061::lol-049:

A wee curtain wouldn't go amiss, maybe? :scared: 
(No... not a WEE curtain, I mean a SMALL curtain, just in case anyone interprets that the wrong way   )

Dare I ask were they male or female, and was it a poo or a pee?! 
They were extremely bold using your doorless loo either way....!    :rolleyes2: :lol-053: :dnd:


----------



## Cass (Feb 23, 2019)

Well it would have to of been a male no  lady would turn up empty handed and would certainly not use a toilet with no door especially if there is a mirror facing, not that I know this, just assuming there is a sink which would normally have a mirror above


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2019)

Cass said:


> Well it would have to of been a male no  lady would turn up empty handed and would certainly not use a toilet with no door especially if there is a mirror facing, not that I know this, just assuming there is a sink which would normally have a mirror above



Are you too shy to even watch yourself pee !.

Yesss, my Loo HAS got a mirror above it, & would be in eyeliner when sat doing the deed AFTER opening the flap of course!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2019)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I'm guessing your 'visitor without donuts' has slightly rattled your cage NZ?
> 
> I know you say you operate an open door policy, but blimey! :lol-061::lol-049:
> 
> ...



Of course you can ask who it was, & it was Definitely a NO2 as they asked me for a Stick, it was in fact a fellow WC member in The Nests WC, Not sure if theyve actually seen this Flap yet !, Sorry meant Thread, Witch I know makes it EVEN MORE UNBELIEVABLE that NOT ONLY do they obviously NOT open the flap, they Unashamedly turn up with NO Donuts even after all the years I’ve known them, anyway it was ,,


----------



## Cass (Feb 23, 2019)

I would be too shy incase you could see though the mirror from where you was sat you might have a toilet fettish or something


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Feb 23, 2019)

No need, I’ve got WCTV !

& just in case you ever visit & feel the need to use The Nests Facilities, Are you a Tea or a Coffee kinda Gurl ?,
& DONT make the same mistake the last one did & Turn Up Donutless !.


----------

